# for those with miro m02 where can i get bbs center caps for lm reps? 68mm out 65mm in?????????



## gti11660 (Dec 17, 2009)

for all of u guys runn9ng miro m02s with bbs caps where do i get them???? help please


----------



## jimbopipe (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: for those with miro m02 where can i get bbs center caps for lm reps? 68mm o ... (gti11660)*

http://www.purems.com/products/product.php/II= 77 od 64 inner there the 4 prong withe the metal ring the run bout 80 shipped for the carbon fiber ones i bought for mine


_Modified by jimbopipe at 7:59 PM 2-2-2010_


----------



## gti11660 (Dec 17, 2009)

*Re: for those with miro m02 where can i get bbs center caps for lm reps? 68mm o ... (jimbopipe)*

they fit ur lm reps? link no worky


----------



## jimbopipe (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: for those with miro m02 where can i get bbs center caps for lm reps? 68mm o ... (gti11660)*

yeah they fit and try purems.com that should work but u need the 70 od and 64 id


----------



## gti11660 (Dec 17, 2009)

*Re: for those with miro m02 where can i get bbs center caps for lm reps? 68mm o ... (gti11660)*

i measured mine and on the outside they are 68mm not 70?


----------



## jimbopipe (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: for those with miro m02 where can i get bbs center caps for lm reps? 68mm o ... (gti11660)*

they shold fit cause i did the same thing u did by asking ppl where to get them and wat the sizes are and 70od 64 id is wat i was told and mine fit


----------



## gti11660 (Dec 17, 2009)

*Re: for those with miro m02 where can i get bbs center caps for lm reps? 68mm o ... (jimbopipe)*

you have 18" lm reps? pics?


----------



## jimbopipe (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: for those with miro m02 where can i get bbs center caps for lm reps? 68mm o ... (gti11660)*

yeah i got the new miro lm reps matte black with the chrome bolts ill try and get pics up for u


----------



## gti11660 (Dec 17, 2009)

*Re: for those with miro m02 where can i get bbs center caps for lm reps? 68mm o ... (jimbopipe)*

pics?


----------



## gti11660 (Dec 17, 2009)

*Re: for those with miro m02 where can i get bbs center caps for lm reps? 68mm o ... (gti11660)*


----------



## gti11660 (Dec 17, 2009)

*Re: for those with miro m02 where can i get bbs center caps for lm reps? 68mm o ... (gti11660)*


----------



## gti11660 (Dec 17, 2009)

*Re: for those with miro m02 where can i get bbs center caps for lm reps? 68mm o ... (gti11660)*


----------



## gti11660 (Dec 17, 2009)

*Re: for those with miro m02 where can i get bbs center caps for lm reps? 68mm o ... (gti11660)*

n e 1?


----------



## gti11660 (Dec 17, 2009)

*Re: for those with miro m02 where can i get bbs center caps for lm reps? 68mm o ... (jimbopipe)*


----------



## gti11660 (Dec 17, 2009)

*Re: for those with miro m02 where can i get bbs center caps for lm reps? 68mm o ... (gti11660)*


----------



## gti11660 (Dec 17, 2009)

*Re: for those with miro m02 where can i get bbs center caps for lm reps? 68mm o ... (jimbopipe)*

n e 1?


----------



## gti11660 (Dec 17, 2009)

*Re: for those with miro m02 where can i get bbs center caps for lm reps? 68mm o ... (jimbopipe)*


----------



## Prlwhtsfor (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: for those with miro m02 where can i get bbs center caps for lm reps? 68mm o ... (gti11660)*

Im having the same problem, Recently purchased some 19" Lm Reps from ebay.. Looking for 68mm BBS caps carbon/silver Can any on help us?? Ive seen the RED and gold 68mm But can't find any others!! ;(


----------



## gti11660 (Dec 17, 2009)

*Re: for those with miro m02 where can i get bbs center caps for lm reps? 68mm o ... (gti11660)*

n e 1


----------



## gti11660 (Dec 17, 2009)

*Re: for those with miro m02 where can i get bbs center caps for lm reps? 68mm o ... (gti11660)*


----------



## jimmiejammiejam (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: for those with miro m02 where can i get bbs center caps for lm reps? 68mm o ... (gti11660)*

http://www.strictlyea.com/foru...=7676
DON'T HELP THIS GUY!


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

bbs of usa.


----------

